# Transferring to a Pakistan Medical College



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

someone was wondering about transfer into third year of a Pak university for medicine?

is this possible if you are from a well recognised European medical university?

what subjects do you need?

any regulations?

plz provide any info u can.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I think this is highly unlikely and almost unheard of around here that someone from europe or something in 3rd year would transfer to Pakistan!! Even in USA, transfering between med schools is very rare


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

I agree with maik7upurz that this is highly unlikely but there was a student who transferred from a college in Ireland to Shifa College in Islamabad two years ago, so I believe it is possible regarding private institutions in Pakistan.

It may also be possible with the government colleges of Pakistan but is probably done on a case by case basis. Your best bet would be to check with the school that you're wanting to transfer to and just be persistent!


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks for the info bros


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

Just would like some information on this once again, if anyone can add anything.

What about migration to government medical schools or private medical schools?

Especially if you're from a well recognised university, there should be a system of transfer.

Because in most of EU you can transfer providing you have similar subjects, so why not in Pakistan?


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Concerning transfer/migration between medical schools, it is highly unusual. Most pakistani govt medical colleges besides King Edward or FJ are under the university of health sciences lahore. www.uhs.edu.pk visit them, and see their rules on migration


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Shifa College of Medicine's migration (transfer) policy can be found here:

2006 Shifa Migration Policy

(This is a PDF file)


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

There are 2 factors in transfering in pakistan... Sometimes you have to have a mutual migration, ie the college u want to go to, well someone has to exchange with you. If you want to go from public to private, there are also issues. If you want to change colleges under the same university, its easier. If you want to transfer into shifa from a public, shifa might let you in but your govt school wont let you go, its confusing. Basically you have to bribe a lot of people or know someone high up then it can be done in one day =)


----------



## UltraSpy (Sep 22, 2006)

*Migration*

I wanted to ask students of RMC, Shifa, King Edward and other Punjab government colleges, how is the migration policy if you are coming from a government medical college from Sindh.(LUMHS) meaning is it tough to get a spot in RMC/Shifa just like it is tough to get admission? 
I know that you have to complete the first two years and that your school should be recognized by PMDC and/or should be a government college. I just wanna know how hard it is to migrate to another college.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

What about transferring from a European medical school?

Would they recognise the subjects you've done?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Transferring to Shifa is getting harder now, if not next to impossible because they already have the maximum class size possible. If by any chance a seat should open up, still there's no room for transfers because that seat will be given to people who will end up failing a year and repeating an entire course year.

Transferring from European medical school should work in much the same way; it's more dependant on whether or not there is room rather than recognition, though I'm sure European medical schools are recognized by PMDC. The real question is why in the world you would want to transfer from a European medical school to a Pakistani one?


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Transferring to Shifa is getting harder now, if not next to impossible because they already have the maximum class size possible. If by any chance a seat should open up, still there's no room for transfers because that seat will be given to people who will end up failing a year and repeating an entire course year.
> 
> Transferring from European medical school should work in much the same way; it's more dependant on whether or not there is room rather than recognition, though I'm sure European medical schools are recognized by PMDC. The real question is why in the world you would want to transfer from a European medical school to a Pakistani one?


Thanks for taking your time to comment! I understand about class sizes..

but what I dont understand, is from the information I was given, some well recognised universities in Europe aren't recognised by the PMDC. Even though these Universities have a good reputation within the UK, USA, and are recognised by the World health organisation (WHO).

So that's what I dont understand, why aren't they recognised by the PMDC?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Pakistani medical schools have a curriculum different than almost all other medical schools throughout the world, therefore they probably refuse to acredit any school without either an identical or at least similar curriculum.

That's just a guess on my part, though it may also be because many foreign countries don't recognize Pakistani medical schools and therefore PMDC feels it should be a two-way street.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Pakistani medical schools have a curriculum different than almost all other medical schools throughout the world, therefore they probably refuse to acredit any school without either an identical or at least similar curriculum.
> 
> That's just a guess on my part, though it may also be because many foreign countries don't recognize Pakistani medical schools and therefore PMDC feels it should be a two-way street.


Thanks for your reply.

I dont buy the first reason, because basically most of these European courses, it is a MD degree (6 years), and infact the theory is very similar to Pakistan studies..

Because say for example in Anatomy, there's the same dissections, and same depth of knowledge, or subjects like physiology or biochemistry. So it's very similar in the theory years.

The time it gets different, is in practical years, where maybe there is a curriculum different.

But in theory, I see no difference, perhaps little.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Majid,

You're right! What I meant to focus on was mostly their totally different testing schedule. Grading and exams here are what is totally unique to pakistan. I have yet to hear of any school outside of Pak/India that requires you take an end of year exam covering everything in the course from January to November. I think it's for this reason that there's no proper conversion and acceptance set up, whether you want to go from Europe to Pakistan, or vice versa.

Though the other reason, about PMDC, is still pretty popular with me. That's just how they are. Totally unreasonable.


----------



## Majid (Jan 28, 2006)

MastahRiz said:


> Majid,
> 
> You're right! What I meant to focus on was mostly their totally different testing schedule. Grading and exams here are what is totally unique to pakistan. I have yet to hear of any school outside of Pak/India that requires you take an end of year exam covering everything in the course from January to November. I think it's for this reason that there's no proper conversion and acceptance set up, whether you want to go from Europe to Pakistan, or vice versa.
> 
> Though the other reason, about PMDC, is still pretty popular with me. That's just how they are. Totally unreasonable.


For example in Charles University in Prague, they have a end of year exams, where you have to take Anatomy and Histology Final exams in one year, at the end.

And basically it's the full course in one examination with the professor.

Lol at being totally unreasonable.

Now i've heard in Europe, they are setting up European Credit transfer system, I think it would make it easy for people to transfer, and do there education elsewhere without any hassle.

It's just I feel there's too much bureaucracy? or am I being too critical?

It's nice to see a university like Al Shifa with a set policy on Transfer, atleast you know what are the rules, and know the conditions.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Hmm, I'd much rather go with those finals then ours. Pakistani med schools have end of year exams, for every subject, for every year, with the final year consisting of more than seven subjects, I believe.

I don't know much about European credit system, but hope it all works out in our favor.

And yes, there is always bureaucracy. Always.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Majid, one point of clarification:

Shifa College of Medicine is never called Al-Shifa, or Al Shifa. That is a totally different organization--it is a post graduate teaching eye hospital and has zero affiliation with Shifa College of Medicine. I see a lot of people using the terms interchangeably but they are in no way related to one another.


----------



## Talha89 (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi rehan...I had oen question that migration policy linkk is not opening! So if u cud please advise where i can find that information. that wud be great

Thanks


----------



## halfnhalf (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey...anyone here know the deadline for admissions and the session timing of the coming yr for Shifa Med College?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Admission deadline passed a few months ago.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

yah now i think shifa classes had also started they ended admissions for locals last month i think dont know for transfers


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

halfnhalf said:


> Hey...anyone here know the deadline for admissions and the session timing of the coming yr for Shifa Med College?


welcome to the forum halfnhalf. Please read http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2-shifa-college-medicine-islamabad-pakistan.html. It has tons of info about Shifa including detailed answers to your questions. Just to give you a vague idea about it though the school year begins in december or january every year and ends around november. The admissions deadline is around september.

Read through the entire Shifa thread and then if you have any questions/concerns about Shifa that haven't already been answered feel free to ask them in that thread. #happy


----------



## shahidmg (Aug 29, 2010)

dear,i m 4th y medical student in kyrgyzstan.due to security reasons,i want migration to pakistan. can anybody help me in this matter?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

you have to contact UHS i think for this. i am not really sure but you can transfer its sure


----------



## shahidmg (Aug 29, 2010)

FAREEHA G, i have already ask to UHS.they ask to go PMDC.then,pmdc ask to go medical colleges,then med.colleges ask to go PMDC.now, try to understand,its nothing but just a company of corrupted people who are running all pak..


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

shahidmg said:


> FAREEHA G, i have already ask to UHS.they ask to go PMDC.then,pmdc ask to go medical colleges,then med.colleges ask to go PMDC.now, try to understand,its nothing but just a company of corrupted people who are running all pak..


as you are saying you are 4th year student in your country the best thing is complete your eduction in there instead of going to pakistan. I understand that there are some problems you will get more problem in pakistan after completeing of 4 years only one year is left so complete it in there. Every thing is depends on you. Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------

